# My art



## TralissaAndalusians

Heh, it's rare to find a horse forum with people who draw equines 

I used to draw horses alot, but I started doing humans and Equine photography. 

I am getting back into drawing horses though, hehe.

I have an account on Deviant Art too - http://chasefordcharisma.deviantart.com/

None of this is in order, some are old, some are new.

Not horse related - Lara Croft drawing - Drawn by me in Photoshop.










Just an random thing I did for a topic on another forum, just drawn quickly in paint.










Hand Drawn (I usually draw on computer though, so this is not my best)



















Rain from Spirit - Stallion of the cimarron.










Drawings of my mare Chase.



















A bay Andalusian.










On another forum, I drew some members horses














































A horse that lived next door called Bilbo.










Non-horse - Yuna from Final Fantasy - Hand drawn - Scanned in and Outlined.










Scanned in - Original with colour - I can't colour with pencils to save my life










Coloured in Photoshop










Mortiis 










Matt Heafy










Marilyn Manson










Johnny Depp - Edward Scissorhands










Kelly Clarkson










Link 



















An RP Character of mine













Amy Lee
































































Zorro


----------



## ChestnutEventer

WOW!! those are AMAZING!!! omg i want to be that talented! hehe

so did u just use a paint brush and smudge tool in photoshop? u would be there for hours that way! hehe good job! 

i would love to have one done of me and my horse, but im guessing that you would be very busy? hehe 

-Chessy
xxx


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty

Wow! You're very talented.


----------



## sweetypie16

Very nice i really like the one of Bilbo!! He looks so real!


----------



## [email protected]

I agree with sweetypie....plus the design on the halter is gorgeous!


----------



## kitten_Val

Just curious. Are those horses are computer simulated or real drawings? In any case they look great!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I drew them in Adobe CS2 for people. They gave me a picture of their horse and I drew them in different poses for them. 

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Finally got CS3 from my brother...

Anyway, I have had a background of a galloping horse saved to my computer for ages, I love the pose so much, that I wanted to draw it. So here's how it came out, and I think it's ok, I am pretty pleased with my colouring, it seems to be getting better. Background is off google, and I just give it an artistic look to try and make it blend. It may look really light or really dark on other people screens, I have a flat screen huge monitor, and I have to have to brighness and contrast down, cause I get huge headaches from it all.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

More art of what I have done for people on another horse forum.


----------



## Duskylove

WOW! Just wow.
Those are gorgeous! They are so realistic! You are very talented and I am very jealous  !


----------



## kailei_bailei

if you have the time would you do some drawings for people on here?

you are really talented!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Thankyou very much for the comments <3

I would, but I have a ton of art requests on Subhorse to do, that I havn't done for ages, due to being busy with the horses and stuff. I have had to put it off for a while.

I might do at some point though.


----------



## luvmystandardbred27

wow you are an amazing aritst! if you have any time, please email me at [email protected] because i am very interested in your artwork! please let me know!!!!! :lol:  8)


----------



## Magic

WOW! you are sooooo talented! Let us know when you have time to do some artwork for us! you are AWESOME at art!!! wow! 

how did you do those ones of Bibo and those types? on photoshop? what did you use?


----------



## mudypony

WOW!!!! Those are awesome! Could you ever do one for me?


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Yes, dragging this up.

Thankyou all again to the one's who commented.

And those who have asked me if I would draw their horse.

I will create a new topic taking request's and so on, for drawing's and photomanipulations.

I do warn that I will be a bit rusty, so I would like to just practice first.

My reason's for not being here:

I used to mostly lurk. 

I am a member on several other horse forums, known as NiNo/*NiNo* and didn't have time to visit all.

My house burnt down, and so I don't have a computer anymore with photoshop, and no tablet.

The house fire happened in July, so I have been living in a converted stable since then, and we just have the Media Centre as a temporary computer to use for the time being. So it crashes alot and doesn't have photoshop or anything. 

But I do miss drawing and so on, and also my photography.

This is my "For now" website with photography of my horses, by me.

Tralissa Andalusians Photography

I do know that we will be in before christmas, and all we will have for christmas is our computer's and an iPod, and then start building up to other things over the next year.

It's been tough, and I'm still having bad luck as I speak, so much has happened, but I will explain when I return properly.

I took the house for granted, and losing it is the worst thing that has ever happened to me and my family. We will make the most of our life in that house once it is finished.

So hopefully just after Christmas, through to January, to pass the time, I will be on my computer drawing in my spare time.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Well, I finally got a Graphics tablet  

I have only done 3 drawings so far, as I'm out of practice, but using it again was awesome!

The last 2 pieces I did before the fire were...

Jared Leto 










Sweeney Todd 










And new-ish (Drawn, scanned in and inked in photoshop with mouse :/)










My first mouse drawing in around... 7 years? 










Lexxi - First little sketch with new graphics tablet.










For a friend on another forum, Juno and Missy.










Some dun Andalusian.










And Atsushi Sakurai that I just drew randomly out of boredom, which is on my wall, hehe.










I couldn't scan it in because someones taken my cable


----------



## Sunny06

*cry.sob*
I wanna be talented 
You's one talented lil muffin, you.


----------



## MA01

I love your coloring/shading!


----------



## Sunny06

It's RAINING!!!!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Hehe, thanks guys 

Just one done over "Some" of the spare time I've had today.

It's now 02:36AM, lol.

I get lazy


----------



## goldilockz

Great work! 

You have an awesome horse stock gallery. What are your requirements for people using your stock for hand-drawn stuff?


----------



## Sunny06

I'm gonna call you 'Muffin' now  They are addicting--so is your artwork


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Oh, come on I was just joking


----------



## HorseHuggers

omg amaziing!


----------



## jody111

wow they are really good - and such a neat style.... I agree tht you are talented - sorry to hear about all your bad luck lately - but things can only look up going forward!


----------



## AlmagroN

ya know.... i almost fell off my chair when i saw Mortiis. i have never met anyone else who knew who Mortiis was!:shock:


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Thanks everyone  I was starting up again, but have been through a bad depression patch these couple of weeks, but I will be getting around to drawing some more stuff soon, hehe.

AlmagroN- Awesome! I love Mortiis <3 I've never met anyone else who knows who he is either 0_0 It's crazy  And when they mention Emperor, I'm like "Mortiis used to be in Emperor!" and their like... "What? :shock:"

Lol.


----------



## paintluver

Wow, those are amazing! I love the dun Andalusian!!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Thanks all  

For Jadeewood










And then a Friesian I did earlier on today.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

A present for Moki on another horse forum I'm on, as it was her birthday the other day.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

For Domino13011 










And out of boredom.


----------



## Sunny06

The 'out of boredom' one is beautiful O.O


----------

